# Free WYSISYG Web Editor/Creator ?



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

I have done a few basic websites a few years ago

Trying to get back into it again - I am used to Frontpage 2000 - but that is out of date now

Is there a similar editor that is free to download that copes with modern website design. I have downloaded a free template website that has various folders including CSS and JS and hope to use this with an editor/creator

Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might check this out.........
http://kompozer.net/features.php
Click the download tab at the top to go to the download page.


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks - I tried that, but the web page would not display properly

I got it from here
http://www.websitetemplatesonline.com/free-template/Handy-Man-Free-Theme.html


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Pic attached of what I get with Kompozer


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Try MS Web Developer.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.microsoft.com/web/webmatrix/


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Squashman said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/web/webmatrix/


Nice find, Gonna check it :up:


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

I just installed it, but seems to base its web creation on code - not WYSIWYG in which you can move stuff about with .......


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

leachim said:


> I just installed it, but seems to base its web creation on code - not WYSIWYG in which you can move stuff about with .......


Did you try MS Visual Web Developer as I suggested?


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Just installed MS Web Developer

Screenshot attached - it is not displaying the webpage correctly

I am using a Template from here

Downloaded the files and folders and loaded it as a web folder into MS Visual Web Developer Express 2010, but in Design view, there are bits missing.. ????

Have I missed installing a component ??


----------



## Laxer (Aug 29, 2011)

Coffeecup-> http://www.coffeecup.com/

Is IMO the best free editor.

It does require a bit of knowledge in coding.... so may not be as simple as you are requesting.


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Any idea why stuff does not display properrly in the MS Editor as mentioned in post 10


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

leachim said:


> Just installed MS Web Developer
> 
> Screenshot attached - it is not displaying the webpage correctly
> 
> ...


Can't say the exact answer, but IN ANY DEVELOPING PROGRAM, you can simply correct that. Anyway, sometimes it is hapening if that is IMPORTED DESIGN rather than a ORIGINALLY CREATED DESIGN from the particular software. Even in DreamWeaver, you have to expect this. THIS MUST BE AN ISSUE WITH CSS. Try editing it, WITHOUT MESSING THE ACTUAL DISPLAY. Because there is a risk that if you edit the alignment according to the program, the actual display may be something else. Again, this is because this is developed from outside.


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

OK

Just to keep it simple - can anyone recommend a modern "paid for" web design program that comes with a variety of templates to save using ones brain to design stuff


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

DreamWeaver?

or may be CMS like Joomla, WordPress?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Joomla has a little bit of a learning curve,but it's free and there are
both paid and free templates out there.
Might check it out.....
http://www.joomla.org/
There is also a free shopping cart plugin if you need one of those..
http://virtuemart.net/
The joomla extensions library has a lot of extensions for added functionallity.
http://extensions.joomla.org/


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I'm no expert at this, but you may also like to have a look at WYSIWYG Web Builder and Web Design Toy.


----------



## ronaar (Sep 21, 2007)

leachim said:


> OK
> 
> Just to keep it simple - can anyone recommend a modern "paid for" web design program that comes with a variety of templates to save using ones brain to design stuff


What about Serif Webplus?


----------



## ronaar (Sep 21, 2007)

You can download Serif Webplus for free at Serif.com. It will do all you need and it is WYSIWYG


----------

